# New To Surf Fishing



## SaltwaterNewby (Oct 12, 2007)

I am new to the area (Pensacola) and saltwater fishing. I want to get into surf or wade fishing and would love to get some pointers on good spots and types of bait. All info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Try finding cuts in the sandbar, holes or washouts. Use a basic 2 hook dropper rig with pyramid weight on the bottom and you can expect to catch whiting, ladyfish, hardtails, and maybe a redfish or pompano. Use a little heavier setup with some steel leader and a circle hook to match the baitsize. Good baits include pinfish, mullet, chunks of ladyfish, and you can expect bluefish, sharks,and bull reds starting anytime now. Good luck and tight lines.

-Jason


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

if you can catch sandfleas, your chances of catchin a pompano 

are greatly increased.....whiting eat fleas too.


----------



## tyminer (Sep 27, 2007)

Head out to the end of ft pickens road and start walking on the gulf side. Thats a good place to start, while looking for things mentioned above.


----------



## SaltwaterNewby (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks! Very helpful info.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

We were all newbies at one time, some long ago and some not so.



Ask questions. The only dumb question is the unasked one.



I'm thinking, yes, thinking, of resurrecting the old Panhandle Pompano Posse with classes etc. Note the word thinking; it's dangerous I know. 



If any old Posse members, and they have to be old by this time, that can still read this board, please call me. C2


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

For bull reds just run a 3-4 oz. pyramid sinker on the line and tie on a 3 foot leader with a pretty big circle hook. Bait it with a chunk of mullet or half a mullet head, make sure the hook is visible and throw it out.



You'll want a pretty long rod(6'+) and 20-30 lb. test.



Remember when the reds run they run in schools so you might catch a bunch and then not catch anything for a while. A good rule is if you've been out for 2+ hours without a bite you probably won't catch anything that night.



Remember you won't catch anything if you don't try so keep at it.



Of course I'm still a newbie so take my advice with a grain of salt.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

On the beach: Possible pomps, blues, ladyfish, and some bull reds. 

Inshore: wade out in the Woodlawn beach or Big Sabine area. Walk along the grass flats with a topwater and you should get hit everytime. Specks and Reds are the main fish here.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

> *j_purdy (10/11/2007)*a basic 2 hook dropper rig with pyramid weight on the bottom and you can expect to catch whiting, ladyfish, hardtails, and maybe a redfish or pompano.
> 
> -Jason


I am REALLY new apparently -- You lost me at the rig description??? What exactly is a "basic 2 hook dropper rig?"

Thanks.


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Barrel swivel on top, two loops with hooks connected to the main line(spaced accordingly) and a weight


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

You can have a lot of fun on the beach by just taking a seven foot rod that is rated for 8-17 pound line and a 4000 size shimano or daiwa. Pick up some fresh dead shrimp {preferably ones that have just keeled over in the bait tank} a block of ice and a five gallon bucket. Hit the beach where people have suggested and start walking. You can cover a lot of ground if you aren't carrying a bundle of gear. . Instead of the two drop rig just use a carolina rig with a 1/2 to maybe 1 oz. slip sinker and fish the areas J purdy mentioned {he is the surf fishing guru}. If the surf is up and the current is strong the pyramid sinker set up works better. If you spool up with some small braid you will be able to cast a mile. The thing is though sometimes the fish are literally right at your feet. Keep walking and looking,the same way trout fisherman look for pools and eddies in streams to find where the fish are holding. If you haven't already done it go to a real tackle shop, and establish a rapport with the people that work there. Forget the big stores. You will get a lot of great advice from a tackle shop.


----------



## kylemac (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch!

:usaflag


----------

